# Carbon Sole Shoe Repair?



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone successfully repaired a carbon sole on a shoe? The area where the cleat installs has split. Any suggestions on a safe repair? thnx


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

norcom said:


> Has anyone successfully repaired a carbon sole on a shoe? The area where the cleat installs has split. Any suggestions on a safe repair? thnx


It depends what sort of "carbon" it's made of.

Most of the so-called "carbon soles" I've seen, are thermoplastics with short fiber filling (marketing carbon, as glass would do exactly the same).
If it's epoxy and long fiber, it can be repaired, if it's "marketing carbon", I wouldn't bother trying.

So step one is to determine what you got, and take it from there.

Magura


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm, not sure, it looks to be layered and carbon all the way through. Here's a pic.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Decided to just get a new pair of shoes instead of trying to repair the Adidas.

Also picked up a set of the Crank Brothers shoe protectors. Hopefully what happened to the Adidas won't happen to the new shoes sole with these.


----------

